#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Excel and Outlook

## Ali.B

Hi there,

I am after some advice, i would like to create something to either give me a reminder popup or an alert when an invoice is due for payment and for it to pop up on screen. not sure if i am explaining things correctly. not sure if this is even possible!


Thank you in advanced

Ali.B

----------

